# Humble Academy



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I got a chance to run by the new Academy they opened in Humble this weekend, and guess what? They have an archery shop! About freaking time something like that opened closer to home.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Who is running the archery shop. I HATE going to the humble store because everytime I do I have to listen to the loud mouth guy behind the counter talking about all the guns he has, How good he is at this and that. I'm not saying that he don't or isn't but to me it takes alot more than what you can make on an Academy salery to do some of the stuff he talks about.
just my .02


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

*Academy*

Aw, what's wrong with Pete? 
I met the guy running the archery department. He worked at Gander Mount. before Academy. He seems to be rather knowledgeable. He is a bow person himself and has been shooting for years.
I'm just glad to see a bigger store in Humble. It's always been one of the smaller stores, but one of the busiest as far as sales.

:texasflag


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

mavrik said:


> Aw, what's wrong with Pete?
> 
> :texasflag


LMAO!! Funny that you'd know exactly who he was talking about too. Pete seems like a good guy though.


----------



## justjohn (May 21, 2004)

*BOWS*

What bows will they stock? Hoyt, Bowtec, Bear,?


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

*academy*

Looks like lower end bows. I know most of the Academy guys pretty well. I worked there between jobs, 2 1/2 years, until my wife told me to get a real job that I earned money at and not spent more than I earned. Pete may be loud, but he does know what he is talking about in most cases. Indian's aren't all bad, I'm Menomonee, just don"t look it. For bass fishing, Mark is tops and then Travis. Byron is Mr Crappie, if you can get him to tell you anything.
It's a good store and a lot of fun, if you can get around the kids.:texasflag


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

The selection really wasn't all that great when I was there. From what I could tell they had some Bears, Martins (that they've always had) and PSE's. Maybe a Diamond or two. It looked like they did have some upgraded accessories behind the counter but I really didn't get a good look. It was a mad house and I had my 7 and 3 yr old with me. I seriously doubt they'll ever carry anything like Bowtech or Mathews. In fact I don't think either of those companies sell to mass distribution outlets. Just specialty shops like Bow Zone and Triple Edge.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Pete is a great guy and he knows alot about his stuff, i worked with him personally for a year and half and im glad the new store is WAY bigger (3rd largest in the chain) and cant wait to get in there to shoot....

how long is the range in the store??


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

I dont know what you look for in a sales rep, Nitro, but i think 
Pete is the best i ever came across! If he's working when i'm buying, you can bet your %$%&%^ HE WILL BE DOING THE SELLING!!!!!! In his spare time he takes the time to get acquainted with new products that he's never used so he can tell the customer the truth about the product, because 9 outa 10 you already know what you want when you walk in the door and you will probably be done bought it when you walk out.The problem is that you never know what kind of problem you have until you walk out! Well, Pete gives you the pros and cons so atleast you know what you got yourself into. And... Yes he always has a good story to tell to accent the buying experience.
WAY TO GO PETE!!!!!!!!!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

Just be glad they have an archery shop! Most of the Academy stores don't have one! I worked the store in Waco for 3 1/2 years, we had several knowledgeable archery associates, but we were never able to convince the folks at HQ that we could handle an archery shop!

I think what you'll find as a selection will be PSE, Browning, and Bear as far as "quality" bows. They may be able to order models not in stocks, I'm not sure what the set up will be. While I was there, I ordered a Browning Mirage, but worked directly thru PSE/Browning!


----------



## Feathers (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello everyone, I just joined an am looking forward to chatting with all. I am the Archery Tec here after six years at Gander Mtn. A bow shop at Academy is new to the company and may take some time before it will be a full service shop. Presently we stock PSE, Bear, Martin, Quest, Diamond and Genisis bows along with Barnett, WickedRidge and Horton x-bows with PSE and TenPoint coming soon. Stop by and check us out.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

I have and I appreciated the help that you gave me. You with bows, Pete with guns and Mark with fishing, what more could you ask.:texasflag


----------

